# Your Favourites - Other Media



## JavaGoblin (Jul 11, 2011)

Got a favourite comic book you want to recommend? Seen a new, fantastical manga on the shelf? Caught a cartoon you enjoyed recently? 

Post your favourites. Let's get a gumbo bubblin'.


----------



## Kelise (Jul 11, 2011)

Favourite comic series is Fables if I can't go on and on about Batman comics like Hush, Long Halloween, Haunted Knight, Dark Victory and the other regulars.

Favourite manga is the cheesy happy stuff. Ouran High School Host Club, S.A., High School Debut, The Gentlemen's Alliance Cross, Tsubasa, xxxholic (not, uh, xrated as it may sound).


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 11, 2011)

As a kid, I was witness to the birth of Image comics; those were among my favorites: Spawn, Pitt, etc. Later in High School, Crossgen Comics released a few pretty cool fantasy comics with some great art. I sold my collection recently at a yard sale; alas, no more comics.


----------



## Eliazar (Jul 11, 2011)

Comics: Definitely Transmetropolitan. There's no one cooler than Spider Jerusalem 

Manga: I really like Berserk and Record of Lodoss War, also the anime versions of both. Pretty cool stories, especially Berserk.


----------



## Digital_Fey (Jul 11, 2011)

Spent the afternoon reading a graphic novel called Skim, which was pretty interesting in an Asian, non-manga kind of way. 

As for manga...too many to mention. Demon Flowers, Fruits Basket, Clover, Tsubasa, Rurouni Kenshin. I'm also currently reading scans of an unlicensed series called Are You Alice, which basically takes the characters from Alice in Wonderland and gives them a Japanese pop culture makeover, whilst surprisingly managing to retain some of the mystery and weirdness of Louis Carroll's original. It's amazing what you can find online


----------

